

Tool to help students learn and test MIPS instructions - songzme
http://www.stephanimoroni.com/mips

======
songzme
My friend built this tool to help students learn UCLA CS M151B - Computer
Architecture class - because she struggled with it and this helped her learn.
It's a MIPS interactive processor. (Please be kind to the "code box" as
there's no code validation. You have to type the MIPS instructions correctly)

------
AlucardTR
A skip Instruction button would be nice, so you don't have to watch the full
animation. But i really like it.

